# 2015 Audi A3 earns IIHS highest safety rating



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

*All-new Audi A3 earns IIHS Highest Rating of TOP SAFETY PICK+*

The all-new 2015 Audi A3 sedan equipped with Audi pre sense® front received the highest 2014 safety rating available from the Insurance Institute for Highway Safety (IIHS) earning a TOP SAFETY PICK+ (TSP+) rating.

Additionally, the A3 sedan earned an "ADVANCED" rating for front crash prevention which is the qualifier for the "+" portion of the TSP+ rating. The 2015 A3 received "GOOD" ratings for all crashworthiness tests, including Moderate Overlap Front Test, Side Test, Roof Strength Test, Head Restraints Test, and Small Overlap Front.

The all-new Audi A3 sedan goes on sale in April 2014 and will be priced from a base MSRP of $29,900. It will be joined later in the fall of 2014 by the Audi A3 Cabriolet, A3 TDI clean diesel sedan, the high-performance S3 sedan and in early 2015, the A3 Sportback e-tron® gasoline electric plug-in hybrid (PHEV).

*IIHS Top Safety Pick Ratings*
IIHS tests evaluate two aspects of safety: crashworthiness - how well a vehicle protects its occupants in a crash - and crash avoidance and mitigation - technology that can prevent a crash or lessen its severity.

To determine crashworthiness, IIHS rates vehicles good, acceptable, marginal or poor, based on performance in five tests: moderate overlap front, small overlap front, side, roof strength and head restraints. In the area of crash avoidance and mitigation, IIHS assigns vehicles with available front crash prevention systems ratings of basic, advanced or superior, based on the type of system and performance in track tests


----------



## sixpot_simon (Sep 13, 2013)

Congrats to Audi.

Looks like we are getting closer and closer to autonomous cars. Personally, I would prefer to share the road with properly trained human drivers instead. But then again, with all the bad drivers on the roads, maybe it isn't hard for a robot to be safer on average?!


----------

